# what CPT code for this procedure note abscess to buttock



## kviolet (Jul 17, 2015)

Focused bedside soft tissue ultrasound performed by Dr x 
Indication: diagnose and localize abscess vs cellulitis
Using the high-frequency probe covered in a tegaderm, the abscess was localized for incision and drainage after seen to contain hypochoic debris.  Color flow was applied to evaluate for adjacent vessels to optimize location for the incision and drainage.  3 ml of pus was apsirated.
Images were archived in digital format. Patient was informed of limited nature of this exam and need for appropriate follow-up.


----------



## kak6 (Aug 6, 2015)

I would look at 76705.26


----------

